# mehrere probleme mit  Traktor DJ Studio 2



## b2k (16. November 2006)

Hi erstmal, bin neu in diesem forum unterwegs und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  

1. ich benutze  Traktor DJ Studio 2 und finde die taste oder tasten-kombi zum labbern per headset nicht.
Ich will live aufen internet stream senden und dazu ein wenig labbern^^  geht das überhaupt? 

2. wie kann ich mit  Traktor DJ Studio 2 auf einen Stream Connecten? mit shoutcast von winamp habe ich das schon oft gemacht und live gesendet aber mit  Traktor DJ Studio 2 ist mir das unerklärlich warum er net connecten will / obwohl die stream anzeige auf rot wechselt

viele fragen aber ich hoffe ich könnt mir helfen^^ aso nur zur info ich benutze eine 
Greativ - Sound Blaster Audigy 5.1 Soundcard ;-) (keine 2 karten)


----------

